# Relentless Fungus on Back Legs.



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

tseluyu dylan said:


> Both my mare an gelding have a sticky fungus on their back legs.
> It grows on the front of the cannon bone and on the sides under their chestnuts.
> 
> What is this?
> ...


I have the same thing on my bay and I can't seem to get it off! Sorry for the fake out post, but I'd like to hear an answer as well.


----------



## surfinggetsmeup (Aug 16, 2010)

Best thing you can do is give them a bath with a betadine solution. Scrub it and leave it sit for a few minutes and then rinse it. Dry the leg completely every time you get them wet. Then spray it with one part bleach to twenty parts water. Repeat daily. This has worked for me in the past. In the summer for my horses, I use antibacterial soap after rides and dry the legs to prevent fungus.

Wash everything, brushes, sweat scrapers, towels, pads, boots with bleach and/or extremely hot water on color sensitive items. Things that come in contact with that area. Make sure that you dry out pads and boots before putting away. 

Try not to share pads, boots, and/or brushes. Also try to keep them extra clean.


----------



## depnewshound (Aug 14, 2010)

The best thing I've used is Medequine (MedEquine | Photographs | Topical Anti-Microbial Treatment for Horses by Empire Pharmaceutical Inc.) When my boy had a small patch of ringworm that I tried everything on, I ordered this. You have to call the inventor, Dr. Unger, in Canada. I used it twice a day for 3 days. On the morning of the third day, I said to myself "this stuff isn't working," but on the evening of the third day, as I was applying it, that ringworm patch, rubbed right off! Apparently, it clears up any type of skin and/or coat condition.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you tried Banixx? 




That's helped me with some REALLY persistent fungal and bacterial problems. It also helps heal wounds and speed up hair growth. It works FAST, too.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I am having the same problem as well so very interested in your results. Here is what my vet said but it is not working especially well. My horse has one little spot of crust between his front legs and some scratches on his back legs. The vet said curry in a betadine solution wherever there is a scab and then for five days wash horse with 3 parts water 1 part bleach and sweat scraper it off but don't rinse and then do the bleach every other day for five days. the hair is not growing back on the legs but the little scab does seem to be gone. do not wear good clothes when using bleach, you will get some splatters somewhere on you. and be sure to spray with a bleach solution and or wash every thing that goes with your horse. Huge hassle. 
That bannix is really expensive once you pay S/H. I would get it if I was certain it would work though. Or the med equine but I would have to pay S/H from Canada. I would be curious if anyone else has had luck with either of those two.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

This may sound really weird but you can use any type of sheath cleaner and the build up comes right off. My gelding had it on his legs and my trainer recommended sheath cleaner and I tried it and it has not been back.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

My gelding has the same thing. It's from when they pee, and the pee splashes back up onto their legs. Keep the area clean and put some MTG on it. It goes away super quickly.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul had the same thing this spring. It was called mudfever and I used betadine on it everyday and then bought an antifungal spray. After washing the back legs, I dried them off really well and sprayed them down. After a few days, it the scabs were dry enough for me to curry off and know that I wasn't hurting him. When he first got it, he wouldn't even let me lift his leg to clean his hooves. I'll be better prepared if it happens again.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Both the bays I have owned have had this in the summer. I use an iodine based shampoo and then scrub the area with a rubber curry. Then rinse.


----------

